
An app to turn your photo into art, without neural network - real-hacker
Hi,<p>I am a indie dev, and I made an app &#x27;Painterly&#x27; that turns a photo into a painting, stroke by stroke. Different from other similar apps like Prisma, it doesn&#x27;t use neural network to do pixel mapping in one go. The algorithms generate the strokes one after another, so you can watch the whole painting process, and compare the artwork with the original photo at any time. Theoretically, this algorithm can be used to drive a robotic arm to do real painting on paper.<p>Currently, it supports 9 painting styles: oil painting, drip art, triangles, crayons, oriental ink painting, sand art, tile art, thread art, and Lego art. You can export both the painting image and the video of the painting for sharing with friends.<p>iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;cn&#x2F;app&#x2F;painterly-photo-editor&#x2F;id1473107530<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.youren.painterly<p>Since the algorithm is computing intensive, the resolution of the painting is not very high. I am still improving the algorithm, so it is still a work in progress.<p>Please leave your comments. If you like it, please share it with your friends. Thanks!
======
pineng
Like it lots. will share for sure

